# Dan Wesson .22 LR Excellent Condition



## texanandproud

Hi all-

I'm brand new to this forum and handguns in general and I joined here hoping I could get some help! Years ago I used to hunt a lot and owned long guns which I sold years ago. I have a DAN Wesson revolver in VERY good condition that I recently inherited. My wife and I want to go to a gun show and sell it and use the money to help buy matching (2) Kel-Tec 9MM Pistols and take a Concealed Carry class together - How romantic!

I would really like to get some idea hiow much this gun is worth. It is a very heavy Dan Wesson .22 LR with an 8 inch barrell in VERY good condition with a few VERY minor hard to see little hairline imperfections. I would call the condition as between Very Good and Excellent if that makes sense! There is a link I put here so you can see a Pic of the gun - I hope it works!

I don't see a model number on this Dan Wesson revolver. It says- DAN WESSON ARMS CAL .22LR, on the barrell and on the receiver (Is that what it's called? - I'm brand new to handguns!) it says DAN WESSON ARMS MONSOON, MASS USA 10789 (serial number?). That is ALL - I see no other letters or numbers on the gun at all except a little DW emblem on each side of the grip. If there is a model number I don't know what it is. I took a photo of the gun and will try to attach it to this post. ANY help or suggestions on the worth of the Dan Wesson or any advice what we are trying to do will be greatly appreciated. As far as getting the worth of the Dan Wesson would someone suggest another room other than this welcome room where I should post?

I've been told that the best way to sell - trade this gun for the Kel-Tecs would be to go to a big gun show in my area. Any suggestions on that as well? I'm brand new to all of this. Also, I am attaching a photo of the pistol to this post

Thanks to all - Nice to meet you and I hope to be involved regularly on this forum in the future - THANKS!


----------



## PanaDP

This is definitely the place for that kind of advice. I don't have the perfect answer but, in general, I have got the impression that Dan Wesson firearms are quite expensive.


----------



## drummin man 627

I checked today and found a D.W. .22, blue, 6 inch on Gun Broker. Click here: http://www.forthehunt.com/Auction/ViewItem.asp?Item=84140947


----------



## Baldy

Welcome aboard Mr Tex. DW's .22's are going from $250 to $350 in my area. The higher dollar for the ones with the box and all. Good luck.


----------

